# Giro Stage 15: 172k of Climbing



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Didn't get to see Stage 14 at all. However, I read it was a soggy saddle day with, the Canadian retaking the Maglia Rosa. 


Sunday should see some fireworks. With a rest day following, the GC hopefuls will be giving it their all before heading into the third week. Teamwork will be incredibly important on these climbs, as nobody wants to be left out and get double-teamed. 

70k of rolling terrain before a 15k Cat1 climb. 15k downhill before an uncategorized climb, leading into a Cat3, Cat2, then finishing on an 8k Cat2 sumit finish. During last year's Contador Climbing Clinic, we witnessed the favorite school the competition the day before the rest. Will anyone do that again?
Tiralongo appears to have been given the green light, but who knows if that was to keep the Directuers Sportif guessing. I am still waiting to Kreutziger light it up. Basso is 96 seconds down, with the K-Man :01 behins that. Scarponi, another favorite for this stage is 1:20 back from Ryder. I feel the Pink will be pulled on a new set of shoulders, but not necessarily the one who wins the stage.

I will go with Kreutziger, just because I want one of the times I pick him to be right. But my head says Scarponi gets the stage with Tiralongo getting the Pink.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I am going to say Basso for the win, but you could be right with Kreutziger, he is going to pull it out sooner then later i think. I think Ryder will fight to stay in pink that he fought hard for yesterday. 

My heart says that he will keep it but I think the team might give it up but keep him in touch so they can try and grab it back later. 

He does get stronger in the 3rd week and with Monday being a rest day the team might want to keep him in it going into the rest day.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I like Schleck for this one. Can't see Kreuziger giving away 6 seconds to his rivals, as he did today, if he's got the stuff.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

harlond said:


> I like Schleck for this one. Can't see Kreuziger giving away 6 seconds to his rivals, as he did today, if he's got the stuff.


i think schleck is broken. could be sour grapes on my part after he didnt show when i thought he would, but the blame game he played earlier this week smelled of an excuse, not a reason. something is playing with his mind...


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> i think schleck is broken. could be sour grapes on my part after he didnt show when i thought he would, but the blame game he played earlier this week smelled of an excuse, not a reason. something is playing with his mind...


Yeah, really bad call on my part, he abandoned 30k into the stage.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Really scary conditions, cold, rainy slick mountain roads. 

It's hard to recognise the riders with rain jackets on. Rodriguez has a plain black unmarked jacket on. Some have team jackets, some have clear jackets. At least Hesjedahl has a pink helmet.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Garmin is in trouble if they don't bring this break back.
Cunego is virtual leader and riding well, four and a half minutes ahead of the Maglia Rosa group. He's 1:50 ahead of Ryder on virtual leader board.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

The live feeds are out for me, anyone else?


----------



## CJ1068 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Old Man said:


> The live feeds are out for me, anyone else?


Universal Sports is still up....some of the non-English language Eurosport fees are still going.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Eurosport died on me so I'm on Radiocorsa.

Italian commentary but better image, and there's enough graphics that you can figure out what's going on. They have a good profile graphic as well.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

I can just get the Gazzetta....

Radiocorsa


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Liquigas and Garmin are dragging the peloton along, slowly getting closer to the Cunego group. 
Cunego 5:00 behind lone breakaway, Maglia Rosa another 3:00 back. Ryder only 10 seconds back on virtual leader, so he might keep it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Visibility in some spots less than fifty metres. Miserable conditions, those guys must be freezing.


----------



## CJ1068 (Jul 24, 2008)

english feeds are back up


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

hell of a finish!


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW!!! What a finish...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll third that. Nail biter, and some brilliant riding at the line.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Holy Moley, what a finish! I was listening to the Gazzetta/RAI coverage and the announcer was saying it was one of the greatest finishes he had ever seen.

J-Rod tightening his grip on pink. The bonus seconds keep pouring in for him. If Katusha controls the front tomorrow, expect J-Rod to win the stage because of the punchy uphill finish and take yet more bonus seconds.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> J-Rod tightening his grip on pink. The bonus seconds keep pouring in for him. If Katusha controls the front tomorrow, expect J-Rod to win the stage because of the punchy uphill finish and take yet more bonus seconds.


No bonus time given on the mountain stages this year. Tomorrow is a rest day too.

I think Basso will do some damage at the end of the week, but I'm hoping Ryder pulls off a miracle.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Amazed that Cav is still in it. He's only 26 points ahead of Rodriguez now. But Rodriguez has 4 stages where he can get a substantial number of points. Cav has only 1. 

This point system is so unfair to the sprinters.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This Giro is up there with the very best GTs in recent years. We are seeing some amazingly courageous efforts in the breakaways and the Overall GC is still open to several of the pre-race favourites. Cav, amongst many, is showing true grit.
BTW what are the Schlecks(in this case Frank) for?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Honestly!*

Who would have betted on Frankie dropping out before Cav?

Cav's leg after the big crash, a lot worse than Frankie bumping into someone:


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolute awesome finish.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Dam!!! I had it taped and the thing ended with 5 KM to go!!!! Just when it was getting exciting!!! 

Nothing like ruining your night!!


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Had to catch a You Tube of it. Man what a finish that was!!!


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad the time bonuses were out today- otherwise not sure 1 and 2 place are notreversed - great stage!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

great finish!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

albert owen said:


> This Giro is up there with the very best GTs in recent years.


La corsa Rosa has always been the very best GT.

And about Cav, I'd like him to win the red jersey, but well in the giro that is a real points jersey not a sprinters one.

He'd have to go on a breakaway to fish for the points to win it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

tazzmacd said:


> Dam!!! I had it taped and the thing ended with 5 KM to go!!!! Just when it was getting exciting!!!
> 
> Nothing like ruining your night!!


Same happened to me, had to watch the finish on youtube.

Did Rodriguez give the win to Rabottini? It was hard to tell but I think he did.
In any case Rabottini was unbelievable being able to latch onto Rodriguez and certainly deserved the win.


----------

